# Baby will not poop...at all!



## campbellsoup (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a friend who has been struggling with a health issue with her baby. Started out he was pooping infrequently but he was over 6 months (2 months approximately) and exclusively BF, so it seemed like no big deal. The first time we talked was when he hadn't pooped in 15 days. Definitely on the extreme end of an acceptable time table but nobody panicked. Days went by, we were in touch with LLL. She was massaging,giving warm baths, bicycling his legs, seeing a pediatric chiro for adjustments, utilizing warm compresses of castor oil on his belly, giving high doses of probiotics, avoiding common allergens in her diet (dairy, wheat, soy) in her diet. Finally, on day 26 the chiro insisted he be taken in to doc and given a glycerin suppository. He pooped. Not a lot. Thus began the next pooping strike. 
He has been in to see doctors and specialists and chiropractors.He has had biopsies and MRI. He is 9 months and will not poop without giving him something. The doctors seem OK with this. Mom even flew to Boston's children's hospital because one of his scans showed a "fatty filum" that is "tethering his cord." One doc suggested they operate to remove this next to his spine because it could be the cause of the problems. He is also crawling weirdly suggesting something is not right in that area (this is #4 so she can differentiate normal weird from delayed development weird) Boston (the leader in this area) said they would not operate. Their answer: Keep giving Miralax. This poor mom has a problem with routinely giving a laxative for him to have a bowel movement. This has been going on for months. Baby seems happy and healthy otherwise. I am detailing this lengthy story in the hopes (please God!) this rings a bell with someone out there and can give my friend some help. Thank you to those who have read this and please post anything you can think of. I feel so bad for this exhausted mom and child.


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

My baby had severe constipation and after cutting out dairy, giving prune juice and many other remedies, he was still not pooping. A friend told me about a baby tea called baby magic tea that was working for her baby. I tried the same tea and my baby got a good BM after so long. Now I am giving the tea two times a night to prevent constipation, tummy gas and other tummy troubles and the tea is working great.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

That poor baby & mom. I am going to ask someone that I know that might know something...


----------



## verona (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey, you can find some useful advise here on the Baby Hospital website. They offer really useful self-help guide.


----------



## Sapana V (May 12, 2017)

That's a serious issue. your friend should consult a good doctor. Moreover, it is advised to give only mother milk as it has several antibodies that keep the babies' gut healthy. Hope the baby get well soon.


----------

